# Canon + phone manufacturer collaboration



## verysimplejason (Sep 15, 2013)

Anybody knows if Canon + phone manufacturer collaboration? I'd be happy to have a smartphone with 1/1.7 camera sensor, full manual exposure, 3X to 5X zoom and shoots RAW. That'd be awesome. I just hope they'll be able to maintain the size of an IPhone (though I don't mind the size of a Samsung Note). S120 + IPhone features? Possible?


----------

